# Get what you want!



## alexbee (Mar 11, 2016)

Constantly there is threads popping up with people asking whats the best reptile to get first.. In my opinion you should get what you want.. Do your research and be prepared with what the future may hold. If you want a GTP get one or if you want a Perentie get one lol maybe the Perentie comment is a bit extreme? lol

what was your first reptile?


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 11, 2016)

True but I guess some are more user friendly with more room for error (e.g A Boyds forest dragon/GTP/Chameleon gecko would need very special care, it is easy for newbies to get their care wrong and suffer from a simple error) 

My starter was an Eastern bluey. Yours?


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 11, 2016)

P. Vitticeps. Relatively idiot-proof.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 11, 2016)

Blueys probably have the easiest care IMO. Keep them outside, they don't need live food or much heat.

- - - Updated - - -

Barbata are probably easier than vittis


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 11, 2016)

Beardie was our first reptile, bredli was our first snake.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 11, 2016)

Thrash the Bredli was my first reptile. Wonderful guy, great handler and dream feeder. 

Totally cannot wait to say I am an official reptile owner again. [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Mar 11, 2016)

There are good reasons why most states have a graduated licencing system, although some of the species on those lists don't really make sense (but that's because they're drawn up by bureaucrats...). Many of the more "sensitive" species rely on a developed ability to "read" the needs of those animals in a captive environment, and without sound background knowledge a lot of these creatures will be doomed, or may become dangerous (your suggestion that a novice keeper should be able to get a large monitor, while tongue-in-cheek, is not well thought out). Time & time again on this site, there are keepers who demonstrate that they don't have clue about even the most basic husbandry practices for reptiles, and that can include members who have been keeping for relatively long periods of time, but have somehow managed to bumble through. It's often more a testimony to the toughness of the animals than the skill of the keeper that has kept them alive - viz the recent thread which involved a potentially large snake (easy to care for and usually bulletproof) which had been fed only a hopper rat every three weeks or so. Given the amount of info freely available these days, there is absolutely no excuse for such abject ignorance. But it happens...

Jamie


----------



## Ironmind91 (Mar 11, 2016)

Everyone warned me about getting a Jungle for my first Python, so what did I do? I got a jungle.. Best snake I've ever owned. As long as you do your research first like I did, who cares what others think. Get what you want!


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Mar 11, 2016)

[MENTION=41799]BredliFreak[/MENTION] Same here, first was an Eastern Blue Tongue. First snake was a Coastal. Both very basic care, and good starters, IMO.

Adam


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 11, 2016)

I hear you Jamie, we also read posts like "got my snake, what should I put it in"? That usually happens after people bought reptiles at Expos in the spirit of the moment, often just because it was cheap. It pays off (once you've decided what you want and read up on its husbandry) to set up the enclosure and test it properly. It may take days or even weeks to fine-tune the temps, humidity, ventilation, lighting, etc., etc., making sure all is working properly and reliably. Then go and buy you chosen reptile. JMO


----------



## alichamp (Mar 11, 2016)

I guess sometimes people don't know what they want (or what would suit them) until they have a really good idea of what the differences are. Yes, obviously do your research and work out care needs and knowledge of different species etc, but sometimes to help you decide it's invaluable to hear from people who have reptiles to get more of a 'feel' of any subtle differences between species (or even subspecies) you are considering. This is especially important if you aren't that familiar with reptiles, and don't know anyone else who has them. 

Clearly this my own experience. 

Reptiles are so different to both the types of animals normally familiar to us and, well, us (i.e., mammals). Think about it, we know (or can guess) what guinea pigs, cats, dogs, fish, will 'do', but without experience this is not so with reptiles. So both reading guides and hearing anecdotes are really useful for newbies or people trying to decide (a) whether reptiles are for them and (b) which one may be a good fit in their day-to-day lives. It is after all a very big commitment so I think we should encourage a very thoughtful and considered approach to taking the plunge, whether into the world of reptile keeping or into a new species of reptile.

- - - Updated - - -

So I agree 'get what you want' but sometimes people need a little extra to work out what that is.


----------



## alexbee (Mar 11, 2016)

That story with the Hopper really really annoyed me, i was holding back so much.. people who mistreat animals like that deserve to cop a mouthful though




pythoninfinite said:


> There are good reasons why most states have a graduated licencing system, although some of the species on those lists don't really make sense (but that's because they're drawn up by bureaucrats...). Many of the more "sensitive" species rely on a developed ability to "read" the needs of those animals in a captive environment, and without sound background knowledge a lot of these creatures will be doomed, or may become dangerous (your suggestion that a novice keeper should be able to get a large monitor, while tongue-in-cheek, is not well thought out). Time & time again on this site, there are keepers who demonstrate that they don't have clue about even the most basic husbandry practices for reptiles, and that can include members who have been keeping for relatively long periods of time, but have somehow managed to bumble through. It's often more a testimony to the toughness of the animals than the skill of the keeper that has kept them alive - viz the recent thread which involved a potentially large snake (easy to care for and usually bulletproof) which had been fed only a hopper rat every three weeks or so. Given the amount of info freely available these days, there is absolutely no excuse for such abject ignorance. But it happens...
> 
> Jamie


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 11, 2016)

1st reptile......Female Burmese Python


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Mar 11, 2016)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> 1st reptile......Female Burmese Python



Figured you'd start with something small and manageable, huh? 

Adam


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 11, 2016)

AdhamhRuadh said:


> Figured you'd start with something small and manageable, huh?



Lol. She was only a hatchie when I got her a real softie too.
Grew pretty quick though.

Then I moved on to things more manageable;
Yellow Anaconda's
Red Tail Boas
Retics


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 11, 2016)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Lol. She was only a hatchie when I got her a real softie too.
> Grew pretty quick though.
> 
> Then I moved on to things more manageable;
> ...



What about green anacondas? They sure beat the gym


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 11, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> What about green anacondas? They sure beat the gym



Not enough kids roaming the streets to keep them well fed so decided on yellow's instead. Spose I could have fed them on cats :shock:


----------

